# ww3?



## Joe2 (Feb 11, 2007)

okay picture this;

The USA becomes a dictatorship. They invade south america and win. Next they invade Britain.

What do you think would happen next?


----------



## bigZ (Feb 11, 2007)

PM Tony Blair announces immigration is under control. 

WW3 has already happened they just didn't start the count with the 7 years war.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

I just dont see that scenerio happening anyhow.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 12, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I just dont see that scenerio happening anyhow.



Mr Chavez thinks it is!


----------



## timshatz (Feb 12, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Mr Chavez thinks it is!



That nutjob is really doing a job on his own country. Heard the price controls are stripping the shelves in Markets. Socialism at it's best, price controls. The thought that the Govt. can figure out the invisible hand of the market better than the Market itself. Every generation has another dope that tries to do the same thing and fails miserable at it. Predictable Folly. 

Tough to figure how WW3 would happen. Just can't get a picture of who or what is the coming threat to the West. As much as radical islam is an asymetric threat to the West, it has no base for a long term war. No economic base, no industrial base. It lacks all the needed powers of an enemy with the ability to create a long term campagne. In short, it can't trade blow for blow. 

Have to have a the rise of a local power to become a regional power, then a global power. That would be a better question. Who will become the next global power?


----------



## Joe2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well lets just say every american was brainwashed by aliens or something...I dunno...then ww3 started. WHO WOULD WIN? USA OR EUROPE?????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Mr Chavez thinks it is!



He is a fruitcake!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2007)

Joe2 said:


> Well lets just say every american was brainwashed by aliens or something...I dunno...then ww3 started. WHO WOULD WIN? USA OR EUROPE?????



Who has the ability to project there power more? Who has the most nukes?

I think the US takes it...


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 14, 2007)

I believe this intelligence report says it all.

Flash » The End of the World


----------



## evangilder (Feb 14, 2007)

Having roamed through the jungles of Central and South America, I can tell you that invading that much territory, and holding it, would be impossible. Why the hell would we invade South America anyway? Aside from taking out that idiot Chavez, there isn't much reason for it. Besides, we do actually have some friends in South America. A war to take all of that would leave an army of exhausted soldiers and worn out gear.

As far as regional threats becoming big powers, China would be my number 1. I wouldn't put it past Russia either. Yeah, they are hurting right now, but there are some there that are calling for a return to Communism.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

I agree evan. I think China, Russia and then followed by Iran are the biggest threats.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 15, 2007)

Evan makes a great point. Why do we want anything South of the Rio Grande. One of the mistakes Japan made in the Pacific was invading countries that across the board had lower GDPs than they did. Ended up having countries under their control that couldn't support what the Japanese wanted from them (when the Japanese were portraying themselves as liberators but were acting like conquerers). 

Same is true of such a scenario. All the places south of us are not worth invading.


----------

